# Tomas Diagne expert in African Freshwater Turtles and Tortoises this Year’s Co-winner



## Cowboy_Ken (May 10, 2019)

PHOTOGRAPH BY LUCY KEITH-DIAGNE
Tomas Diagne


Tomas Diagne is an expert in African freshwater turtles and tortoises who has been working to save threatened and endangered turtle species in West Africa for the past 25 years. He began rescuing endangered African spurred tortoises as a teenager in Senegal and in 1992 he established S.O.S. (Save Our Sulcata), a nonprofit conservation organization. He also co-founded and built the Village des Tortues in Noflaye, Senegal, a sanctuary and captive breeding facility for African freshwater turtles and tortoises that now houses over 300 individuals and has reintroduced numerous others back to the wild. Tomas has also been active in freshwater and marine turtle research in other countries across Africa. In 2009, he created the African Chelonian Institute to expand turtle research, captive breeding, and the reintroduction of all African turtle species to the wild.

The National Geographic/Buffett Awards for Leadership in Conservation were established in partnership with the Howard G. Buffett Foundation to recognize and celebrate unsung conservation heroes who are working in the field. Two awards are presented each year: one for achievement in Africa and the other for achievement in Latin America. These outstanding individuals have demonstrated leadership in managing and protecting the natural resources in their regions and countries, and are inspirational conservation advocates who serve as role models and mentors.

The awards ceremony will take place in the NGS headquarters in Washington DC June,12th 2019 
Congratulations Tomas !


----------

